

World first atomic pocket watch: Hoptroff No 10 - drucken
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/hoptroff-no-10-is-worlds-first-atomic-pocket-watch-movement-50011107/

======
nextw33k
The comments on that article are priceless. Ripping into the author with great
accuracy. No pun intended.

